# utiliser x11 en mode console



## cyberbuddha (5 Septembre 2004)

salut
j'essaye desesperement de lancer x11 et kde en mode console, mais j'ai constement des messages d'erreur.
apres avoir taper mon login et mon mot de passe je lance la commande "startx" .....  puis ....message d'erreur .....
merci de votre aide.


----------



## Simon T. (5 Septembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il pourrait être utile de préciser quel est ce message d'erreur...


----------



## cyberbuddha (6 Septembre 2004)

et bien, les messages d'erreur se suivent, alors voila:

kCGErrorFailure:cannot connect to server 
xp init: error : not initialize
cant initialize window sytem
giving up
xinit: no such file or directory (errno2) : unable connect xserver
xinit:-------------------------(erno3) server error

si ça peut t'aider, moi je suis perdu.
j'ai tout reinstallé .... mais ça ne change rien.


----------



## tatouille (6 Septembre 2004)

setenv PATH "/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/bin"

ou export


----------



## cyberbuddha (7 Septembre 2004)

une petite explication serais utile.
car meme en tapant ces commandes dans le terminal , rien ne change.
ce qui m'enerve c'est que ds les magazines ils disent qu'il suffit d'avoir jaguar et x11 et le tour est joué.
apparement NON...


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Septembre 2004)

D'où sort ton x11 ? d 'Apple ? de fink ?


----------



## cyberbuddha (7 Septembre 2004)

ma version de x11 vient d'apple (version pour jaguar):---X11UserForMacOSX.dmg.bin---
je ne l'ai pas telechargé sur le site apple car il n'ont que la version panther.


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Septembre 2004)

Essaye ça :

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20031109202443860 

ou ça :

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=201 

ça doit venir de ton xinitrc

bonne chance


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2004)

cyberbuddha a dit:
			
		

> une petite explication serais utile.
> car meme en tapant ces commandes dans le terminal , rien ne change.
> ce qui m'enerve c'est que ds les magazines ils disent qu'il suffit d'avoir jaguar et x11 et le tour est joué.
> apparement NON...



 :mouais:  :mouais:  coco sur un autre ton /etc/csh.login ou ton bashrc ou localement ds ton home 

enfin b-a-ba non pour quelqu'un qui fait un startx console ?

( en session path et non PATH )

black listé


----------

